# Knicks deals for Nesterovic and Claxton



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

I haven't seen it being discussed too much on this forum but one of the big rumours going around involving the knicks is regarding Nesterovic. It seems that the Knicks want to try and slash their wage bill in order to create more exemption. The reason for this is that they want to sign nesterovic.

The main way that has been discussed about doing this is a sign and trade deal with the Spurs for claxton.

This source came from the hoops-hype website. So it has a pretty reliable source. 

Just wondering your views on its possibility

The players being talked about for trade are Williams, Ward and Harrington. Also numerous rumours have surfaced involving Sprewell and Kurt Thomas in other context. To me it seems like none of the knicks players are free from the possibility of trade right now.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

After last years draft the Knicks had all these plans of aquiring talent through free agency and trades. What happened? Michael Doleac didn't appear to be an impact player. That was the only aquisition made during that period. The hype is starting again.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> After last years draft the Knicks had all these plans of aquiring talent through free agency and trades. What happened? Michael Doleac didn't appear to be an impact player. That was the only aquisition made during that period. The hype is starting again.


I'm COnfident W'ell Come Up WIth something This Year, We've already had a good draft.

Odom Would be nice!
SPree for Big Dog would be great!
Claxton would be cool!

But at the least we need a Serviceable & 7 foot center....


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Knicks are also trying to get Antione Walker.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> Knicks are also trying to get Antione Walker.


:laugh: celtics may give away a headcase but get another one in return :laugh:


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Speedy in ny would be great!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Give it a rest, you aren't even a Knicks fan; you just have a Speedy fetish. Speedy doesn't seem like he'd fit into the Knicks system. You all have shooters and don't run a lot. Speedy operates more in a run and gun offense rather than a half court one. I think he'd suffice at point guard, but he wouldn't be a "great fit" there, as some disillusioned fans might suggest.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya speedy has to sign with the knicks... he'll be a starter on a story franchise..


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

Did you mean storied or sorry franchise?


----------

